# Alexis Vogel



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 28, 2007)

Its not something i did but Alexis Vogel has done. I thought everyone would like to see it. I think the makeup it beautifull, sorry the pics dont work so here the site Bree Guess Model--Alexis Vogel BREAKDOWN!!!! - MakeUp411 Message Board 


Face:
Skin was prepped with Clinique's Pore Minimizer T-Zone Shine Control.
Halo Glow in Pink was applied before foundation on forehead and cheeks.
Sheer application of a protype of Alexis Style Foundation in Champagne was mixed with Visiora's Cream foundation in MV010.
Alexis Style Muted Natural Cover-up was applied lightly underneath the eyes.
Ben Nye Fair Loose Translucent Powder was used all over face. With Pro Puff.
Alexis Style Poochie and Hush Blushes were applied to the cheeks.
Alexis Style Refresh and Glow Facial Mist was spritzed on the face and a clean makeup sponge was used to blend & dab any excess blush and powder. Sometimes I have to mist a few times it dries quickly so you need to work fast. Great to work out any little creases by side of mouth or under eyes too!!

Lips:
Alexis Style lipstick in Nuzzle was lightly applied to her lips with a lipbrush to create a base for her lips. Lips were lined/sketched in with a combination of Alexis Style lip liners in Spiced Ginger and Soft Wine. Lips were set with a sheer dab of foundation/powder. Then used a mixture of Artiba's Summer Sand/AS Lipstick in Nuzzle was applied again. Lips were finished off in the following order: MAC Lipglass in Lovechild all over, Alexis Style Glossie Gel in Sensation a dab on pout, and topped off with Alexis Style Shine On Lip Glaze all over.


Eyes:
Eyebrows were done with Alexis Style Eye Brow Pencils in Natural Taupe and Brunette for added dimension/highlighting and set with Alexis Style Clear Brow Gel.
Under Brow bone area used AS Glow Dust in Tizzy.

*Alexis tapped a light dab of Pink Halo Glow on Bree's cheeks and dusted Alexis Style Glow Dust in Tizzy lightly all over her face, cheeks.

Bottom: Alexis Style Pencil in Rocca, Serenade over top..Alexis Style Wakeup/Jumpout Pencil with Jumpout lined on inner rims. Shadow Shaper was used creating a soft smokey eye look.

Top: Alexis Style Cake Liner in Black applied first in a cat-eye style. 1 strip of black whispies or # 118 ardell's are good, with Alexis Style Star Lash Extensions on the outer corner. Alexis Style Gel Eyeliner in Black over top the lash line to cover any glue and or to make it even blacker and more defined. 

The look is a soft Smokey Cat eye combo-
Start w/Alexis Cat Eye shape using Shadow Shaper: AS eye shadows in Serenade into crease, then layered over that again in Hypnotic lightly.
Also used for more depth in outer corner and edge of eyes also going a little into crease- some Mac Mothbrown. To take it into the soft Smokey eye look I used some Mac Club lightly over the eye lid very sheer! (as you see in the other foto of her looking down)... then took what was left on my eye shadow brush and just blended into a seamless look all the colors together. This was a soft look remember. Not harsh that is why I chose those particular colors.
I used some Maybelline Great Lash Mascara in black, I didn't have a new one of mine with me~ I bring new mascara's to use on everybody never use the same mascara on people~! My Star Lash Mascara rocks though wished I had some that day. I don't put much mascara on the falsies just on hers to blend into the fake lashes.

I used my eye shadow in Volcanic and chub pencil in Caviar later as the day went, to enhance her eyes and really make them stand out!! We started off more soft sultry then worked into more dramatic. The only difference in the two looks were they eyes and the lippies. I got warmer on the lips as you can see in the other fotos. I took off most of what I had on her and used some Tango stain I had left over, and then added warmer pencils in AS Deep Aburn & Mac Hover. Then lipsticks in Chanel Mango # 31 over top some of my Lusty. Then of course the final touch of gloss was "Blitz"!! Ta da done~ Love Alexis


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 28, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Evey (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE alexis vogel. She does BEAUITFUL/SEXY makeup. I'm going to have to try this look.


----------



## xStefanie711 (Dec 28, 2007)

What a pretty look!!! I might have to try something like this tonight.


----------



## frocher (Dec 28, 2007)

Gorgeous look.


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 28, 2007)

I like the look that she does , it makes most women look like some sort of Victoria Secrect Model - I love the smokey eye combo withthe glossy lip


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 8, 2008)

i love this look!! can anyone please please please tell me where u can get alexis style cosmetics?!?!?!1


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

aww i LOVE her... well i love anything involved with playboy lol


----------

